# In Loving Memory of Otto von Toelz (2019-2022).



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

Otto was a rescue. He was going to be my forever dog. But it didn't happen.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Glad you gave him a stable home; he was a handsome dog! RIP Otto!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss! What were the issues that caused his death? 😥


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So glad his last few years were safe and secure. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear of Otto's passing. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! What were the issues that caused his death? 😥



Secondary epilepsy.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

We never know when the end will actually come and always hope it isn't today or tomorrow. But it does. I am very sorry for the time you are missing with this wonderful companion.


----------



## Johnnyheat (10 mo ago)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Otto was a beautiful dog. R.I.P…


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My heart goes out to you. Thank you for loving and caring for him with all your heart.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my, what a short stay.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry! :'( Did you know he had epilepsy when you adopted him?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like a happy boy, thank you for taking care of him. 
Love your BBQ cover too!

Otto is clear from epilepsy and running free through grassy fields today


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That is terrible, so sorry to hear.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> So sorry! :'( Did you know he had epilepsy when you adopted him?


The rescue told me, postmortem, that there were issues.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

I'm very sad to hear his story. He was a beautiful boy, and rescues are the best! I'm on my 3rd GSD rescue now. Good luck with your next dog, whenever you heal enough to take the plunge again.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

GSD Friend said:


> I'm very sad to hear his story. He was a beautiful boy, and rescues are the best! I'm on my 3rd GSD rescue now. Good luck with your next dog, whenever you heal enough to take the plunge again.


Thanks. Even though Otto's time with us was short I loved him & tried to make it wonderful.

Fate brought us Mavrik von Watkins shortly afterwards. Mavrik's OG mom (breeder - he was her keeper) had to let him go due to health. He's perfect (vet and trainer say so).


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Another beautiful dog. Best of luck with him!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry that Otto has moved on - but i'm sure he was grateful to you for providing a loving environment for him regardless of the length of time.
run free Otto...


----------

